# ***Technician required***



## 123damonh (Jan 28, 2017)

***Technician required***
We are looking for a dynamic VW or Audi technician to join our great team to help assist others in the diagnosing of vehicle issues.
This would be an office based job on the outskirts of Melbourne with great rates of pay! this position would-be Monday to Friday, so no need to work weekends!
VW or Audi training and dealer experience is essential and dealer trained would be preferred.
Please email me or message for further information and this would be informal and we would not be contacting any previous employers at this point for references.
Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## jpsales (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi. just wanted to ask if you you need an experienced technician or not? Im interested but I dnt have any experience but I am willing to be trained. tnks


----------

